# On any BR model, how do you care for the Carbon coat if it get's scratched?



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum and was wondering how do you care for the Carbon coat if it get's scratched? Do you prefer the Carbon Coat over PVD?

Any suggestions or Comments is most appreciated. :thanks



Cheers,
Akira23


----------



## PCx188 (Jan 18, 2008)

use a #2 pencil?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

The carbon coating on the B&R is basically PVD. It is very easy to scratch, specially on sharp edges like on the bezel. I don't think there is anything you can do about it except replacing the bezel/lugs/case. I've tried hiding the scratches with a sharpie and it eventually rubs off. I'm a bit disappointed at how fragile the coating seems to be.


----------



## PCx188 (Jan 18, 2008)

ever try carbon paper? after the transfer, heat it up for a minute and see if it stays.


----------



## Agitater (Jan 21, 2009)

B&R makes tool watches. The more roughed up they get, the better they look IMO.

PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) and the so-called Carbon finish (which in B&R's case is not DLC - Diamond-Like Carbon) are only _deposited_ on the surface of the metal, not deeply _bonded_ to the metal. As a result, the coatings provide more character than anything else. My point is that I actually like the more worn look of of PVD - the way it looks after months of daily wear. The edge wear gives the watch even more character and, in my view, helps to tell the story of its use.

I understand that many watch lovers prefer their timepieces to look unblemished. I don't. Every timepiece in my own collection sports each and every nick, ding, abrasion and scratch it has ever received. I just picked up my old GMT Master from RSC in Toronto. The technicians did a bit of hand polishing to remove the very lightest scratches, but respected my written request on the service form to leave the rest of the usage marks intact. Even the service receptionist agreed, when I picked it up, that it still looked like my watch rather than looking like a shiny new watch identical to everyone else's GMT Master. There's something to be said for that.


----------



## stomodoc (Mar 15, 2011)

try beachwood casey black touch up pen. its for touching up guns. get the black not the blue. doc


----------



## geronomo12 (Jan 12, 2007)

These PVD watches can be refinished but it is really expensive. You really have to be careful and a watch-aware type guy if you want to keep it looking close to perfect.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

akira23 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and was wondering how do you care for the Carbon coat if it get's scratched? Do you prefer the Carbon Coat over PVD?
> 
> Any suggestions or Comments is most appreciated. :thanks
> ...





























.....just scratch it some more!!!!!

Le Phantom !!!!!!


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

Agitater said:


> B&R makes tool watches. The more roughed up they get, the better they look IMO.
> 
> PVD (Physical Vapor Deposition) and the so-called Carbon finish (which in B&R's case is not DLC - Diamond-Like Carbon) are only _deposited_ on the surface of the metal, not deeply _bonded_ to the metal. As a result, the coatings provide more character than anything else. My point is that I actually like the more worn look of of PVD - the way it looks after months of daily wear. The edge wear gives the watch even more character and, in my view, helps to tell the story of its use.
> 
> I understand that many watch lovers prefer their timepieces to look unblemished. I don't. Every timepiece in my own collection sports each and every nick, ding, abrasion and scratch it has ever received. I just picked up my old GMT Master from RSC in Toronto. The technicians did a bit of hand polishing to remove the very lightest scratches, but respected my written request on the service form to leave the rest of the usage marks intact. Even the service receptionist agreed, when I picked it up, that it still looked like my watch rather than looking like a shiny new watch identical to everyone else's GMT Master. There's something to be said for that.


*GREAT *post. I agree wholeheartedly. While I might have some reservations about scratching/ wearing out a 2k+ watch, I think it "becomes a part of you".

I had to dig up this pic (not mine) of a very worn/ loved Sinn 656s. I think the pics illustrate this idea that worn PVD looks awesome!!


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

cuddsville said:


> .....just scratch it some more!!!!!
> 
> Le Phantom !!!!!!


Cuddsville,

Oh. my. God. That takes balls- but looks *amazing*!!!! I love the final turnout. Really nice job, and adds so much character.


----------



## swissdude (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to agree and say my 01-94 Blue gets bashed around and a black permanent marker works great. 
Don't use whiteboard markers, they will come off on your shirt cuffs and the wife will kill you :-d


----------



## MajorLonghorn (Aug 12, 2011)

I went with the steel finish and ordered a Heritage band instead. I do like the carbon look though, and while I don't mind a little wear in the corners and such, a big scratch would really annoy me.


----------

